# Gnome 2.12 más cerca de marcarse como estable

## pacho2

Al menos ya se han recorrido algunos pocos pasos.

Acaban de marcarse como estables (en amd64 y x86) paquetes tan esenciales para este escritorio como: gtk-2.8, cairo 1.0.2, glib 2.8 y  pango. 

Ojalá falte poco para que se marque gnome 2.12 como estable  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Ojalá falte poco para que se marque gnome 2.12 como estable

 

Es cuestión de días, enero del 2006 (si las cosas no se vuelven a torcer)   :Wink: 

----------

## alexlm78

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Es cuestión de días, enero del 2006 (si las cosas no se vuelven a torcer)  

 

Esperemos que no, 

rezar no saben???    :Very Happy: 

----------

## pacho2

Yo sí que se rezar, pero que nadie piense que soy de la cuerda de Rouco Varela y semejantes   :Cool: 

----------

## Gerator

Creo que ahora el siguiente caballo de batalla es HAL y DBus. Tambien es dependencia de KDE3.5 ¿No? Quizas aprovechen para estabilizar ambos escritorios al mismo tiempo.

----------

## navegante

Pues kde 3.5 no tiene tantos problemas así que es posible que también se pase a estable este mes, esperemos, creo que lo único que podría traer problemas es hal y dbus (como con gnome) pero bueno, sin embargo creo que kde 3.5.1 lo liberan a fin de este mes y creo que será mejor utilizar este que 3.5 que tiene algunos problemas (que no bugs por parte de gentoo) y el 3.5.1 traerá algunas features extras, saludos.

----------

## Stolz

KDE 3.5.1 creo que se espera para mediados de febrero. Sobre que KDE 3.5 no tiene muchos fallos, mejor no hablo, entre los bugs de Kate y de Kicker, llevo reportados/comentados como unos 20 bugs. De hecho he tenido que instalar ciertos paquetes desde SVN porque la cantidad de bugs que tenian la version oficial era insoportable. teniendo en cuenta casos anteriores, creo que KDE 3.5 va a tardar bastante en ser marcada como estable. es mas, yo antes marcaria la 3.5.1 que la 3.5. Espero que Gnome no esté igual.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## navegante

 *navegante wrote:*   

> Pues kde 3.5 no tiene tantos problemas así que es posible que también se pase a estable este mes, esperemos, creo que lo único que podría traer problemas es hal y dbus (como con gnome) pero bueno, sin embargo creo que kde 3.5.1 lo liberan a fin de este mes y creo que será mejor utilizar este que 3.5 que tiene algunos problemas (que no bugs por parte de gentoo) y el 3.5.1 traerá algunas features extras, saludos.

 

Matizo mi comentario por lo que dijo Stolz, no tiene problemas en cuanto a gentoo, de compilación, colocación de archivos, parches, etc (bugs.gentoo.org). En cuanto a kde si tiene varios bugs (bugs.kde.org), en general yo recomendaría también 3.5.1 en cuanto salga a 3.5.0; por cierto de donde sacaste lo de febrero, creía que la sacaban en Enero 20 (bueno tal vez haya retrasos pero no pensé que tantos como para febrero), saludos

----------

## jmp_

Yo uso KDE o Enlightenment :P

----------

## Stolz

La fecha de febrero me la comentaó un desarollador en el canal #kate de freenode (mientrras tratabamos de resolver un molesto bug de los que comentaba antes).

Saludozzzzz

----------

## LinuxBlues

 :Question:   y todo esto en un hilo titulado Gnome 2.12 más cerca de marcarse como estable  :Question: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Cyberstudio

conque hablando de kde en un tema de genome he?????

TRAIDORES!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pacho2

Me parece que gnome va por la versión 2.12.2. De todos modos es posible que la combinación más estable sea una combinación entre paquetes de 2.12.1 y 2.12.2. De todos modos yo ahora estoy usando gnome 2.10.0 sin ningún problema (bueno, file-roller si que alguna vez falla, creo que si actualizara a la versión .1 o .2 se solucionaría  :Wink: )

En kde creo que se esperará a la versión 3.5.1 (como ya se hizo con la 3.4.1). Yo, las veces que he usado kde (en este caso 3.2.0) si que tuve algunos problemas, pero bueno   :Confused: 

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Nuevamente no viene mucho a cuento mi mensaje, pero si alguien está ansioso por probar versiones recientes de Gnome y la version 2.12.2 de Portage se le queda corta, en este OVERLAY teneis ebuilds para  Gnome 2.13.4 

https://nemesis.fprintf.net/svn/gnome-experimental/

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## LinuxBlues

Stolz muy interesante...

Según puede verse en http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointThirteen_2fReleaseNotes  (la futura Gnome 2.14), en el segundo enlace de la sección For Users: http://vnoel.wordpress.com/2005/11/09/the-end-of-the-road-for-now/ al parecer han logrado que la velocidad de inicio de Gnome sea la velocidad de lectura de los archivos en el disco... Aunque bueno, venimos leyendo esto desde no se sabe cuando, dado que prometen mayor velocidad de inicio en todas y cada una de sus versiones (o casi). Será cuestión de instalarla y probar...

Por cierto, que los nuevos hal y dbus van a causar mayor retraso del previsto en la 2.12, a este paso, estará como estable cuando salga la 2.14...

----------

## pacho2

Interesante link, aunque no creo que lo use  :Wink:  De todos modos está bien saberlo  :Smile: 

Esperemos que al menos para principios de febrero se haga estable gnome 2.12  :Smile: 

Saludos

PD: Lo que no sé es por qué hay tantos problemas con hal y dbus cuando otras distribuciones (Mandriva 2006) ya lo incluyeron con gnome 2.10, será cuestión del parcheado (?)

----------

## Niltsiar

Acabo de actualizar mi arbol de portage, y me ha parecido una buena idea, ya que existía este hilo, comentar que GNOME 2.12.2 ya es estable, para todos los que no lo hayan visto aún y estén interesados

Un saludo

----------

## Cyberstudio

Si, es verdad!!!! me sale estable a mi tambien!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## aj2r

Mirad en "Escritorio->Preferencias->Unidades y soportes extraíbles->Impresoras y scáneres", el comando a ejecutar cuando se enchufa un escáner es "/sbin/yast2 scanner"   :Shocked:  ¿por qué comando podríamos sustituirlo en gentoo?

----------

## psm1984

Ya estará estable, pero falta poco para la primera beta de 2.14:

```

February 1st    GNOME 2.14.0 Beta 1 (2.13.90)

```

Así que vuelta a empezar   :Laughing: .

----------

## pacho2

Bueno, al menos ya tenemos gnome 2.12  :Wink: 

----------

## aj2r

Me aparecen algunos fallos con gnome-2.12, de momento los que he encontrado se encuentran en la herramienta para elegir el tema, que se la va la cabeza, y la herramienta de administración de servicios que ni mucho menos muestra los servicios disponibles en mi sistema ni su estado ¿Le pasa a todo e mundo?

----------

## L41n

Hola aj2r.

El problema que tienes con gnome-theme-manager en la versión 2.12 lo puedes solucionar eliminando el directorio /usr/share/themes/Crux/.

Sobre el tema de los servicios no estoy muy segura, ya que estoy más acostumbrada a usar directamente el comando rc-update -s para comprobar los estados de cada uno.

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Yo utilizo la gnome 2.12.0 y el unico error que me da es al instalar el tema de iconos... ke en vez de darle al archivo .theme correspondiente, tengo ke copiar la carpeta a .icons y reiniciar el administrador de temas

----------

## aj2r

 *L41n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El problema que tienes con gnome-theme-manager en la versión 2.12 lo puedes solucionar eliminando el directorio /usr/share/themes/Crux/.
> 
> 

 

Gracias por tu respuesta   :Very Happy:  Pero de todas formas me parece un fallo que se comporte así sólo por la existencia de ese directorio y su contenido.

----------

## frangor

Con =x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.7 ningún problema con gnome-theme-manager y /usr/share/themes/Crux/. 

Saludos

----------

